
The Numer of Titles in the Netflix Library Is Down 50% the Past Four Years - imartin2k
http://exstreamist.com/the-numer-of-titles-in-the-netflix-library-is-down-50-over-the-past-four-years/
======
jandrese
A huge chunk of that is the Stars content that they lost a couple of years
ago. I still use the DVD by mail service because thanks to consumer protection
laws that don't exist for streaming services they can offer nearly everything
on DVD. However, even that has issues, as DVDs go out of print and then
Netflix's copies eventually attrition away to nothing from accumulated
shipping damage.

I knew the content companies would be dicks with the licensing. It's
inevitable. Streaming is so damn cheap compared to manufacturing disks and
setting up distribution channels and everything that it's inevitable the
companies would want to cut out the middle man. Plus they want to be able to
charge a lot more money for the content, and you can't do that if it's on
Netflix. Streaming laws were written by the big corporate incumbents to
protect their revenue streams. They can not stand anything like the first sale
doctrine disaster to be repeated on goods that are made out of bits instead of
plastic.

------
herbst
"Pirate" Streaming is legal where i live and there is not a single streaming
site that has such a low offering as Netflix does. Even thought i think we
have the 5th biggest Netflix library world wide. Its really hard to pay for,
or so watching movies generally, when the offering is so bad compared to the
"free" offers.

------
__derek__
Anecdotally, I browsed the Prime Video offerings for the first time this past
weekend, and I found two TV series and a movie that I've wanted to watch but
couldn't because they were not offered on Netflix. Prime also had HBO shows,
which I could previously only access via HBO Go.

